# Cellophane x Cellophane



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

My marble spawn resulted in alot of cellophanes/pastels. There are some with AMAZING finnage, i was wondering if i breed a silbling pair of cellophane, will it result in more cellophanes (plus whatever random genetics they have), or will it work out like a marblexmarble slibling pair?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Marbles - they usually go through a "cellophane" stage but then color up to their supposed genetics. If the cellos you want to breed are genetically cellos, then you will get more cellos plus what ever background they have stored. But if it is merely a marble stage, you will probably get that color - whether marble or otherwise.


----------

